# Female budgie is trying to bite me



## Kasanen (Jul 19, 2021)

I have female and male budgies in the same cage. I tried to tame them with treats but suddenly she jumped on my hand and started biting me. She was always afraid of hands and she newer did that before. I didn't react much and let her bite a little bit. Right now when ever I try to do something inside the cage shes trying to attack me and bite my hand. I think she loves biting and thinks that my hand is a toy. She doesn't react much on my hand ( not making any sound or not flapping wings or anything ) just biting. I don't know if she wants to play or she feels that her territory is threatened, or she's just very aggressive and need some kinda treatment. 

Also I come near the cage, she just jumps on the nearest cage wall and chase my hand.

Any advice or help will be useful for me. Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

She is not quite comfortable with you in her space and is showing some territorial behavior. It's very important you respect her space and work on taming her in a way that respects those boundaries so she feels safe and not threatened by your hand. Taming and bonding is first about trust! If she immediately starts attacking your hand it's because she sees it as infringing on her space, and as a threat. I would recommend you start at the beginning with them and not put your hand in the cage for a while, and start with just putting your hand outside the cage (NOT on the cage) where they can see it for several minutes each day, while talking to them soothingly so they can get used to it. It may take a while, but only after they are no longer seeing your hand like this should you continue forward to the next step. 

You can still progress your bond with them by talking to them as often as you can and spending lots of time in the same room with them, this will help them to be more comfortable and trusting of you.

Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", which are stuck to the tops of each subforum for easy reference, to stay updated on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes! 👋


----------



## Kasanen (Jul 19, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forums!
> 
> She is not quite comfortable with you in her space and is showing some territorial behavior. It's very important you respect her space and work on taming her in a way that respects those boundaries so she feels safe and not threatened by your hand. Taming and bonding is first about trust! If she immediately starts attacking your hand it's because she sees it as infringing on her space, and as a threat. I would recommend you start at the beginning with them and not put your hand in the cage for a while, and start with just putting your hand outside the cage (NOT on the cage) where they can see it for several minutes each day, while talking to them soothingly so they can get used to it. It may take a while, but only after they are no longer seeing your hand like this should you continue forward to the next step.
> 
> ...


Yeah this makes sense. Is there any good taming steps thread that would you recommend for me? I usually search everything related to budgies from Youtube but I think the videos are not detailed enough. Thanks for the advice, I won't let the budgies bite me again ( My hands are bitten like 30 times in 2 days -.- ).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.
To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
The following may not work for you initially because the female has become so aggressive. If you try to rest your hand on the outside of the cage and she wants to bite it, then you will need to simply continue sitting by their cage to interact with them for another couple of weeks. Then try putting your hand on the outside of the cage to see how see reacts. Again, if she bites, go back to step one and repeat.

After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds. 

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them. *


----------



## Kasanen (Jul 19, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
> You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
> To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
> They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.
> ...


Thanks for advice, this is helpful!


----------

